# Petronus



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Is it worth going to the petronus right now are all the yellow fin there small.most post say plenty of yellow fin but small


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

There is almost ALWAYS a good time to be had at the rigs! Lots of tuna being reported and I have herd that a few guys jumped off a dang good blue. Been several rat blues caught also. If the weather allows I say go!! Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If your trying to justify the trip with the amount of meat you bring back, then No trip is worth it , Joe Pattie's has a better deal . 
Anytime the weather will let us get out there is worth it to me . just my opinion


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Small yellows taste just as good as the bigger ones and can be caught on much lighter gear. Most of the fish were in the 30lb range at Petronius on Monday. Is it worth the trip? I'd say yes.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be at the rigs Sunday night and Monday. The game plan is to start at Beer Can and hop from there if need be. I'll be on 16/68 if anyone else will be there!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Small yellows taste just as good as the bigger ones and can be caught on much lighter gear. Most of the fish were in the 30lb range at Petronius on Monday. Is it worth the trip? I'd say yes.



I agree 100 percent with Chris. Once they are the grill you don't know how big they were. Catch more, quicker, and more efficient .


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

The smaller one's should contain less mercury. Not that it matters to me. My brain stopped developing long ago. In fact, it's deteriorating at this point.


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

Friend of mine caught a bunch of 40-60 lbers., and some nice wahoo earlier this week. And a bout two weeks ago, they caught a 400 lbs blue. Ill try to get this picloaded off my phone.


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

The blue wad caught at the ram.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 23 inch ( too small ) yellow-fin on and the largest Marlin ever saw put his bill through it and burned off about 400 yards in an instant. He then shook it,, but the best time to fish is when you can.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

*Recent report*
Arrived at the beer can around 4 am Monday morning to a ton of surface action. Caught several black fin and proceeded to the drill ship Discoverer Enterprise and started to chunk at sun up. The next hour in a half consisted of zero activity around the ship and not a fish to be seen or marked around the Marlin rig. We began to troll back to the Beer Can when we found a major rip aligned with the rig. No knock downs but when we got back to the rig we found YF jumping everywhere. We caught 3 on top water and 1 nice one trolling. The bite quit around 9 ish and we rode on to get our AJ's where we were plagued by barracuda but put 2 nice fish in the boat. Other than the auto pilot going out it was a great day!


----------



## Mr.Slims (May 26, 2011)

How big of a boat should I have to go to this rig launching out of Pensacola?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

We go in a 21 footer just pic ur days and make sure u have the fuel to make it


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Am I missing something here or did aj season open early


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

We hit petronus on Sunday Morning during ADSFR. Tried chunking and jigging before daylight for BFT with no luck... just sharks. Trolled at day break saw several small YFT busting had a couple knockdowns/short strikes only hooked up on a bonita. Bite was off in about 20 min. They're there just got to hit them early and quick.


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

think the original post was 4/3/12


----------

